# Controller Help for 75 "citicar"



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

You might consider an Alltrax AXE 4865 - 48V and 650A peak programmable controller. About as good a controller you can get for a golf cart. I have no personal experience with them so don't read this as an endorsement, just a suggestion, but anecdotal reports here are all positive.


----------



## hondaguy72 (May 1, 2012)

The alltrax controllers do seem to be the best alternatives for price, reliability, and features. I've got a 76 Citicar that I'm restoring currently. My plan is to go with the 24-72v model AXE7245 controller, 450amps max. 48v only produces mid 30 mph top speeds. I'm not so worried about having a lot of amps to move the car around as it's very light. It would be nice to be able to go on a 50mph road (at 45mph or so) with less fear of being run over.

The factory micro switch speed controller (throttle) will have to be replaced along with the controller at additional expense.

There are no direct fit motors for these cars from other machines. D&D will rebuild or sell you a new one though.

Important links:

http://www.evperformance.com/
http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/C-Car/messages


----------

